# Colorado?



## shallowhal51 (Jun 13, 2015)

hey , can anybody recommend a decent spot in the Colorado Rockies, for tent camping, by a river or a lake, at a relatively high altitude and cooler temperature - less than 80'F. I found online a lot of parks and campsites, but they all have pet restrictions, guns restriction. I am looking for something in the wilderness where i dont have to worry about people complaining about my dogs, and no authorities to give me crap about shooting as much as i want to.
I picked Colorado, because it seems that is the closest place with decent mountains to me ( I live in dallas) where I can find cool weather and beautiful scenery....Thanks!


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

It's nice to meet you! Colorado is on my list of places that I would love to visit and spend some time camping there!


----------



## TxTwoSome (Jul 31, 2015)

*Colorado*



shallowhal51 said:


> hey , can anybody recommend a decent spot in the Colorado Rockies, for tent camping, by a river or a lake, at a relatively high altitude and cooler temperature - less than 80'F. I found online a lot of parks and campsites, but they all have pet restrictions, guns restriction. I am looking for something in the wilderness where i dont have to worry about people complaining about my dogs, and no authorities to give me crap about shooting as much as i want to.
> I picked Colorado, because it seems that is the closest place with decent mountains to me ( I live in dallas) where I can find cool weather and beautiful scenery....Thanks!


Look into Silverton Colorado a place called Mineral Creek Campground you can camp right along a beautiful creek. We went tent camping there in September before. but after September may be to cold at least for me. Guns may be a problem here. There are also BLM places in the area to boondock.


----------

